# Walmart mexico website??



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

try as I might I cannot find the website for Walmart Mexico.....

anyone know the web address...indeed if there is one?? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

edenmayne said:


> try as I might I cannot find the website for Walmart Mexico.....
> 
> anyone know the web address...indeed if there is one??
> 
> Thanks


Here you go:

Walmart México y Centroamérica - Home


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Thanks ever so much x


----------

